# Daewoo Pizza Maker and Microwave Oven Combo



## daer0n (May 13, 2008)

Daewoo Stainless Steel Pizza Maker &amp; Microwave Combo *($149)*. If you're going to have a professional commercial grade pizza oven on your counter, it might as well take up less space and be combined with a built-in microwave. I'm totally getting one of these for the Green Head HQ break room. Great idea for dorm rooms too, stop spending money ordering out, think about it.

1000 watts for microwave 
12-Inch diameter pizza cooking 
10 power levels on microwave 
One-touch cooking 
Stainless door 
Auto cooking 
5 auto reheating menus (fresh vegetable, frozen vegetable, beverage, soup, meal plate) 
3 handy helper menus (melt chocolate, soft cream cheese, melt butter) 
2 kids menus (hot dog, frozen sandwich) 
2 baby meals (baby milk, baby porridge) 
4 snack cook times (nachos, cheese sticks, potato skins, chicken wings) 
Popcorn 
Clock key










Source


----------



## Karren (May 13, 2008)

Neat!! And that seems like a pretty resonable price too!! Great for college students... Only problem the colleges around here have is they limit the wattage to like 600... Which are hard to find and don't cook much of anything well... Thanks Nuri!!


----------

